# IE crashing when posting?



## sweeper (May 30, 2002)

I'm using win98 with IE 6.0.2600.0000

seems about 20% of the time I try to post my OS dies on me and I have to do a hard-reboot only happens when I'm typing in the message window area..  my type cursor just disapears and my comp is locked..  havn't seen this problem anywhere else but here was wondering if anyone has an idea as to what it is.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2002)

I haven't heard of any issues like that myself.  Make sure you're running the latest patches for IE (there have been a ton lately), clear your cache and temp files.  I'll do some digging and see if I can find any other info.


----------



## sweeper (May 30, 2002)

I'll patch it again..  the strange thing is it's inconsistant..  doesn't die everytime.


----------

